# How to change the day on Casio G-Shock GD350



## chip222 (Dec 27, 2013)

Hey!

On my watch the wrong day is showing on the right date. For example today is 28th of February so my watch is showing 28 and the day on my watch is Monday. And in real it's Friday. How can I change that? Year is correct!


----------



## Mitch100 (Jul 3, 2007)

chip222 said:


> Hey!
> 
> On my watch the wrong day is showing on the right date. For example today is 28th of February so my watch is showing 28 and the day on my watch is Monday. And in real it's Friday. How can I change that? Year is correct!


If you have set it to 2014 for sure, then the month set must be April or July instead of February. On modern 'G' s you just set the year, date and month., the watch takes care of the Day of the Week.

Mitch


----------



## chip222 (Dec 27, 2013)

Mitch100 said:


> If you have set it to 2014 for sure, then the month set must be April or July instead of February. On modern 'G' s you just set the year, date and month., the watch takes care of the Day of the Week.Mitch


Then it will show incorrect month, right? Then i can set better 2006 year and month correct... Is this G-Shock fault?


----------



## Mitch100 (Jul 3, 2007)

chip222 said:


> Then it will show incorrect month, right? Then i can set better 2006 year and month correct... Is this G-Shock fault?


You really need to check your settings in timekeeping mode again.

I can't believe that your watch has been programmed with incorrect date information, it's unheard of frankly. The watch does not give you the opportunity to set the day of the week, it does this automatically when you have set the other three bits of information, year, month and date.

Mitch


----------



## chip222 (Dec 27, 2013)

Mitch100 said:


> You really need to check your settings in timekeeping mode again.
> 
> I can't believe that your watch has been programmed with incorrect date information, it's unheard of frankly. The watch does not give you the opportunity to set the day of the week, it does this automatically when you have set the other three bits of information, year, month and date.Mitch


But how to check it, what i need to do? First set year or date?


----------



## jms23 (Apr 28, 2013)

Set the date. The date includes rhe month, day number, and year. If you set it correctly including the correct time zone and the correct time, the correct day will show.

This is in the manual. Check the link below.

http://ftp.casio.co.jp/pub/world_manual/wat/en/qw3403.pdf

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike K (Dec 5, 2011)

chip222 said:


> But how to check it, what i need to do? First set year or date?


It really sounds like you need to start over again, from the beginning:









Time zone, seconds, hour, minutes, *year, month, day of month* and so on -- then the watch should figure out the correct day of the week.

It really sounds as though you have the year set incorrectly.


----------



## Flex1493 (Mar 8, 2011)

Dam now I need to go home and check on mind. 

But I'm sure it's the year you have it on. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chip222 (Dec 27, 2013)

Mike K said:


> It really sounds like you need to start over again, from the beginning:
> 
> View attachment 1402330
> 
> ...


Did everything according to the instruction but still watch is showing Thursday - March 1,2014 but in reality it's *Saturday *- March 1,2014... I dont get it, where is the problem?


----------



## chip222 (Dec 27, 2013)

*Found my mistake, i had chosen the wrong month...*  Sorry guys, my mistake.


----------



## chip222 (Dec 27, 2013)

Next question, how to turn off those watch beepings at 8:00 o'clock, 12:00 o'clock?


----------



## Mike K (Dec 5, 2011)

chip222 said:


> Next question, how to turn off those watch beepings at 8:00 o'clock, 12:00 o'clock?


Read the manual, page 3: http://ftp.casio.co.jp/pub/world_manual/wat/en/qw3403.pdf

If your watch is beeping at 8:00 and 12:00, you have managed to set two of the alarms to go off at those times, and they'll beep every day at those times until you turn them off.

If your watch beeps every hour on the hour, it's the "hourly chime."


----------



## chip222 (Dec 27, 2013)

Mike K said:


> Read the manual, page 3: http://ftp.casio.co.jp/pub/world_manual/wat/en/qw3403.pdf
> 
> If your watch is beeping at 8:00 and 12:00, you have managed to set two of the alarms to go off at those times, and they'll beep every day at those times until you turn them off.
> 
> If your watch beeps every hour on the hour, it's the "hourly chime."


Thanks, worked!!! 

Why watch is vibrating when i go back to timekeeping mode from other modes? Can i turn it off?


----------



## Flex1493 (Mar 8, 2011)

We'll I just got home. I see the one I have is ok.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Flex1493 (Mar 8, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fwupow (Sep 20, 2010)

If you have the GD-350 set to vibrate instead of audible alarm it will always do a short vibration when you return to the home screen. There is no option to disable this.


----------

